# Breeder in Colorado has dogs confiscated... VERY SAD!!!



## GSD-DSG (Nov 3, 2007)

14 Dogs Confiscated from Breeder in El Paso County

Breeder: Jenn Hobbs of Denali Kennels... Hopefully there are none others out there like this...


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

How awful.  Sounds like this is not the first time this breeder has had a run-in with the law. If she is truly criminally negligent in caring for her animals, I hope they can keep her from owning/breeding anymore for a long time.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Too sad.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

It really disgusts me 
Especially because looking at their website... I would have never guessed.
Cant judge a book by its cover though huh...
German Shepherd Breeders Colorado - Denali Kennels


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> It really disgusts me
> Especially because looking at their website... I would have never guessed.
> Cant judge a book by its cover though huh...
> German Shepherd Breeders Colorado - Denali Kennels


GRRR! I detest ppl like this! As for the website, take a look at their 'Awards' that will tell you something about them.


----------



## GSD-DSG (Nov 3, 2007)

I never did think that the dogs or puppies looked that healthy on the website... There are pictures of some of their dogs that were taken by Eurosport K9 prior to being imported to the USA...I would really hate to see those same dogs now. I think that there will be many other issues with this breeder that will come out in the future, and it really is too bad...


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow....

Titon came from there. I'll hold my opinion. 

-E


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Wow....
> 
> Titon came from there. I'll hold my opinion.
> 
> -E


The best thing is that you 'rescued' him from those ppl. I hope he brings you many years of joy.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Just look at their males. Draegone and Cuchulainn look very skinny. I want to see a picture of Tank. hopefully they sent him back to Eurosport to get his titles and never came back.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

TitonsDad said:


> Wow....
> 
> Titon came from there. I'll hold my opinion.
> 
> -E



Did you visit the kennel prior to purchase? What kind of correspondence did you have prior to purchase? YOur impressions of the owner?

Just curious....It seems we see so many of these dogs in horrible conditions at breeders and I'm wondering if the puppies were bought to "get them out of there" "I felt sorry for them" Etc.

I am not saying anything against you at all...I'm just trying to understand why we keep seeing this so much and why it takes so long for anything to be done.

I have a horrible back yard breeder story myself just posted on this forum that is why this caught my eye.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

GSD-DSG said:


> I never did think that the dogs or puppies looked that healthy on the website... There are pictures of some of their dogs that were taken by Eurosport K9 prior to being imported to the USA...I would really hate to see those same dogs now. I think that there will be many other issues with this breeder that will come out in the future, and it really is too bad...


They don't look good. This isn't the first time dogs imported from Eurosport have ended up in bad situations either. Not saying they deliberately sell to jerks, I've read many good things about them, but their name seems to come up from time to time. 'Course they sell a lot of dogs, and since the kennels are in the Czech Republic and the dogs go overseas it would be impossible to keep tabs on them. Still, part of the year the owners live in this country - I wiill be interested to see if they step up to the plate and perhaps take some of these dogs back. (I know, not likely.) 
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's really said, I hope the end story for the dogs turns out good. I'm not too impressed by their website personally. All of the dogs look like they could use at the very least some more groceries.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, how many times do you get to be convicted or violate your probation before the law gets a clue? Convicted in 2006, on probation for 3 yrs, violated that probation, so put on another 3 yrs. Now animals confiscated. Why? Why? Why are these people allowed to own animals. Duh, they obviously cant properly care for them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how sad for these dogs but again, glad they are out of there.

I see on their website, they had a couple litters in Nov I hope the puppies got out of there to.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

This is strictly my opinion. Take it as such and don't rip me a new one please...

Back before Christmas of last year, I researched for a breeder to get a German Shepherd for my wife and kids to be alerted when I was working night hours. During my research, I found a breeder close by where we lived that made if convienent for us to visit and purchase. 

During that time, I learned that my pup's sir would be from a Eurosport line and this excited me since I've wanted a Czech line even if it was half. 

I personally visited the breeder on several occasions. Though the house wasn't in the best of shape, I coughed it up to my own inexperience with how breeding should be done. She used plastic kid pools in various places of the house as whelping boxes. Her house was a mess but she told me that she just moved all her stuff into the house from an RV she had with her ex-husband. Again, didn't phase me. 

Now, I did take a tour around the ranch and met all the adult dogs. The dogs were individually kenneled in an area large enough for them to run on their own. Yes, almost all of the adult dogs became outdoor dogs with the exception of 2. 1 was her sister's seizure alert dog and the other was their house dog. A lot of them were seen jumping on the fence as if to say, "get me out of here." I again chalked this up to them being excited to see a new person and were on alert. Looking back now, I see it as a plea to get them out of there. I'll live with that guilt for the rest of my life.

Secondly, Jen was very adamant that her dogs and litters be fed raw diets. This I agree with and she even went so far as to see that she purchases whole cows, horses and pigs to cut up for the individual dogs for meals. Again, nothing out of the norm to me. She also had very good references from the vet she took the pups to for check-ups. I still use this same vet when I am in Colorado with Titon. We have a very good relationship and know that she would have said something had she suspected any of this from Jen.

Thirdly, yes a lot of the dogs looked thin but again I was cluless on what a healthy dog (GSD) should look like. I just thought they were shedding their summer coats. Looking back, I would have been more than happy to give all of those dogs a nice steak to please their appetites had I known they were being starved to death.

In conclusion, I am VERY happy with Titon and we have had many months, weeks and days of bonding like no other dog has for me. Would I give him up because of these conditions his parents or others lived in? No way in ****. Would I purchase him again knowing what I know now? Yes I would and then some. 

Please, don't let her actions affect your view of me as a purchaser and owner of one of their litters. I've done nothing wrong other than give my money to someone doing this. I can only suspect that the conditions became worse from Jan 2010 til now since I have not been there since I picked up Titon. 

-E


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Erich, don't beat yourself up about it. Conditions may have been better when you were there. From looking at the website, while some of the dogs didn't appeal to me, she has some nice lines/nice dogs, I like eurosport dogs (my female is out of a eurosport dog), 

I looked on her testimonial page, and everyone seems happy with their puppies/saw some nice looking pics of puppies.

It's not 'your' fault, nor is it the dog's. As I said, conditions were probably better when you were there so it should no way reflect on you or the fact you bought a dog from her....All dogs deserve a good home, sounds like Titon has one and is a really nice boy


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

BTW, ALL dogs and puppies were removed from the home.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Erich it is no fault of yours at all. Titon is lucky to have you, like I said before, it's great that you got him away from there.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd also like to add that Draegone is Titon's Sir. Draegone's sir, Titon's grad-sir was a National Champion of 2007 in Czech. Impressive, yes... cover-up for short-falls? maybe. 

After they bred him for Titon's litter, he was up for sale since he "didn't see eye to eye with Jen" and became difficult to handle. Then apparently she reveresed course, took him off the for sale and bred him again. I was planning to get another one of Draegone's litter pups but since I moved to Utah, I cannot handle another pup at this time. 

When I am ready, I will take my education that I've learned and go to a reputable breeder from this site. (2 come to mind). 

Looking back now, I remember having a conversation with Jen about what I wanted to do with Titon and asked if any of her dogs were in Schutzhund training seeing that Draegone is the son of Champion in Schutzhund. She replied that she had no patience for trials, crowds, etc. Now I wonder if this is due in fact to her prior history and part of her probation was to avoid trials, animals and such? Don't know... 

-E


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Rusty_212 said:


> Yes, Erich it is no fault of yours at all. Titon is lucky to have you, like I said before, it's great that you got him away from there.


 
Thanks! Means a lot to me. Titon is my absolute best buddy. After I read this article very early this morning, I couldn't help but open his crate and allow him to snuggle with me on the bed. He laid his head across my chest under my chin and let out a big sigh. I truly believe he knew... 

-E


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Want to know what REALLY sucks?? Since Titon isn't yet neutered, I can only get his limited papers as I bought him with a no-breed clause. 

Now, I can't even get his papers....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pictures from the news article, looks like one dog is seriously thin. 

I wonder how many dogs are owned by people on this site that are seriously thin. 

I have a couple of thin dogs. Young shepherds tend to be thin. Joy eats food only if she cannot figure out anything better to do or eat. I give her two cups of kibble twice a day -- over 2000 kcal and she is thin. Feeding more does not work as she leaves food. 

I think that we need to wait for her court case to be decided, to know for sure that she has seriously abused or neglected these animals.

If you keep your dogs at their ideal weight, and have a problem with dog food or an illness, and your dogs LOSE about five or more pounds, they can look awful. It almost makes you want to keep them a bit heavier. 

kiddie swimming pools are pretty common for breeders to use because they can be cleaned easily. A professional whelping box adds NO value to the puppies. (I know, I own one. One does not say, "these puppies have benefitted by being whelped in a Jonart Whelping Box." Big deal. If the box is not cleaned and maintained, then it will be WORSE than the little kiddie pool. Whelping litters in kiddie pools does not make a BYB.

The litter did not seem to be nasty with poo, etc.

Maybe this breeder is a total lowlife and needs to never own a living creature again. I do not know. But maybe we should see if the court agrees with the HS about the dogs. 

I often wonder if you have a dog that is hard to put weight on, and are feeding the dog high quality food, and givng them supplements and extras and such to improve weight, what would happen if the state stepped in and removed the dog, and put it on some crappy junk food. Then when the dog gets sick, loses moe weight, and does not make it. That too would be the original owners fault?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking at the site and then the pictures I am pretty disgusted honestly. There is a difference between thin and being skeletal....a few of those dogs were down right skeletal IMO. Conditions did not appear clean and each of those dogs needed a good bath and brushing- they all had an unkept coat. The baby pools didn't exactly faze me too much though I wonder how much time outside of those pools the puppies experienced or at what age she did away with them? 

I'm no breeding expert by any means but when you show off your breeding stock on your website set up as a way to sell dogs one would think you would brush them first at a minimum. I also highly doubt all the dogs would have been removed had conditions not been what they appeared, nor do I understand how and why this woman would have been allowed to breed when twice she was sited with animal cruelty before. She did appear to have some nice breeding stock and Titon is a beautiful dog- you should have no regrets


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Wow....
> 
> Titon came from there. I'll hold my opinion.
> 
> -E


 
dont worry about it. They were a breeder i was considering not too long ago. Titon is healthy and happy looking.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> They don't look good. This isn't the first time dogs imported from Eurosport have ended up in bad situations either. Not saying they deliberately sell to jerks, I've read many good things about them, but their name seems to come up from time to time. 'Course they sell a lot of dogs, and since the kennels are in the Czech Republic and the dogs go overseas it would be impossible to keep tabs on them. Still, part of the year the owners live in this country - I wiill be interested to see if they step up to the plate and perhaps take some of these dogs back. (I know, not likely.)
> _______________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Well, not big deal...but... Eurosport K9 is located in Slovakia and Texas. Not in Czech Republic. :lurking:


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> This is strictly my opinion. Take it as such and don't rip me a new one please...
> 
> Back before Christmas of last year, I researched for a breeder to get a German Shepherd for my wife and kids to be alerted when I was working night hours. During my research, I found a breeder close by where we lived that made if convienent for us to visit and purchase.
> 
> ...


Titon's Dad,

My husband and I bought a dog this year from Jen as well. I agree with EVERYTHING you said and I can't tell you how sad I am for the dogs and for not picking up on possible signs. Our baby, Blitz, is beautiful and smart and is growing up strong and healthy. I also would do it all over again because Blitz has brought us so much joy and laughter. I will also live the same guilt.

Blitzy's Momma


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in the same boat. We are going to neuter Blitz here soon (he is almost a year) and then we should receive his papers. If Jen is convicted and ends up in the can then who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

TitonsDad said:


> Want to know what REALLY sucks?? Since Titon isn't yet neutered, I can only get his limited papers as I bought him with a no-breed clause.
> 
> Now, I can't even get his papers....


You know what I think REALLY sucks is that the dogs there were treated like that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yes, for whatever reason, letting her dogs go to the extent that they needed to be confiscated is what really sucks. Limited paperwork is no big deal if you were not intending to breed. If you were intending to breed, I would have NEVER bought a dog that I did not get full registration for out the door. 

I know that some people want you to meet certain criteria before switching the breeding status for you. And on paper that makes lots of sense. But what if the breeder dies. What if the executor of the will does not care if people have breeding rights on their animals. No. Too risky. If I want a breeding dog, I will purchace full registration up front and walk away from anyone who does not allow that.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree with everyone ( pretty much). The dogs look horrible in their pictures! I mean, there are a few good ones, and puppy pics are always CUTE, but they all look matted, or like they haven't been groomed at all in ages, unhealthy, etc. Makes me wanna knock a broad out... stupid ignorant worthless excuse for a human being.... Sometimes, I think animal abusers should be given the " eye for an eye" punishment.. starvation, not allowed to bathe, locked in an outdoor pen during all weather ( and yes, this goes for Vick... he should be beaten, shot, and have his teeth ripped out, then buried!... ) I treat Cullen like my child! And... well you aren't ready to hear what I think about people that hurt children


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Point is...

I don't have ANY papers... 

-E


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not too versed on the way AKC operates, but when Kadin came home I had the paperwork from AKC ready to go to register her at that point. Are you sure the litter Titon came from was even registered with the AKC? I can't imagine you not having your registration paperwork a year later.


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree the papers really don't matter, I love Blitz and that is all that matters.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm curious - if a breeder is found guilty of animal cruelty or some such charge, can AKC suspend their ability to register dogs (or litters)?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

American Kennel Club - Investigations and Inspections Department



> The standard penalty for anyone convicted of animal cruelty involving dogs is a 10-year suspension and a $2,000 fine.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll have to dig around more, but here's a little tid-bit I found:

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/1104.pdf



> Cruelty Convictions.
> Cruelty to dogs or inhumane treatment of dogs is hereby recognized to be conduct prejudicial to the best interest of the American Kennel Club and to the best interest of the sport of purebred dogs, pursuant to the Constitution, Bylaws and Rules of the American Kennel Club.
> 
> A conviction or admission in a court or tribunal of competent jurisdiction or a finding by a federal or state administrative agency for cruelty to animals, inhumane treatment of animals or similar offenses involving inhumane or cruel treatment of dogs or a signed admission of cruelty, neglect or mistreatment and/or a signed release transferring legal ownership of one or more dogs to a federal, state or municipal authority as a result of a charge of cruelty, inhumane treatment of animals or similar offense involving inhumane or cruel treatment of dogs, shall be deemed conclusive proof of conduct prejudicial to the sport of purebred dogs and to the best interests of the American Kennel Club and, accordingly, shall be grounds for the immediate suspension of all American Kennel Club privileges, for such a period as the Board of Directors shall determine, upon proof of such conviction being presented to the American Kennel Club. The American Kennel Club shall notify, in writing, the person whose privileges are suspended pursuant to the Charter and Bylaws of the American Kennel Club.
> ...


But from reading that I'm not sure how her prior conviction of cruelty to her horses would affect things.. More reading must be done (at least on my part!).


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Jax, Good find! You found what I ultimately was looking for quicker than I could find it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> American Kennel Club - Investigations and Inspections Department


Thanks Jax! That is really good to know - to me it shows AKC taking such charges very seriously.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But does that mean they can't participate in any AKC events for 10 years or they can't register litters for 10 years as well?


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

The way AKC is wording their "laws", is any cruelty conviction other than a dog is not something they consider. At least that's how it's reading. They specificly mention "DOG" rather than animal, and to me that limits your enforcement.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, they are a kennel club. So dogs would be their focus. I heard that they cannot so much as be on show grounds when they are suspended. But I have never seen anyone carded at a show. 

The dog that is not registered can get an ILP/PAL number and participate in anything but conformation. 

When the AKC suspends some of these people, I think they just move on to CKC (continental kennel club) and other registries that are not too particular who they collect money from. Another reason not to buy at pet stores. They are not offering junk papers for no reason. My guess is that most of the suppliers had been suspended by AKC at some point.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

JustDSM said:


> I'm not too versed on the way AKC operates, but when Kadin came home I had the paperwork from AKC ready to go to register her at that point. Are you sure the litter Titon came from was even registered with the AKC? I can't imagine you not having your registration paperwork a year later.


Per contract, he has to be neutered first before I get any papers. If I wanted to pay another 400 bucks, he can keep his jewels. I initially was going to have him neutered after his growth plates were done but now, I'm not so concerned about papers.

Speaking of papers, I just got an email response from an email I sent in SEPT of 2010 regarding his papers. What the ****?

-E


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

selzer said:


> Well, they are a kennel club. So dogs would be their focus. I heard that they cannot so much as be on show grounds when they are suspended. But I have never seen anyone carded at a show.
> 
> The dog that is not registered can get an ILP/PAL number and participate in anything but conformation.
> 
> When the AKC suspends some of these people, I think they just move on to CKC (continental kennel club) and other registries that are not too particular who they collect money from. Another reason not to buy at pet stores. They are not offering junk papers for no reason. My guess is that most of the suppliers had been suspended by AKC at some point.


No need to worry about her showing up to grounds...


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh snap, that's the same county I live in... Glad they were finally taken down. Hope the dogs are all doing well.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Per contract, he has to be neutered first before I get any papers. If I wanted to pay another 400 bucks, he can keep his jewels. I initially was going to have him neutered after his growth plates were done but now, I'm not so concerned about papers.
> 
> Speaking of papers, I just got an email response from an email I sent in SEPT of 2010 regarding his papers. What the ****?
> 
> -E


Could that be a difference between the full/limited registration? Or just her way of enforcing her contract? Either way I guess it doesn't matter.

Good call on waiting for his body to mature first. Even the vets argue "when" you should do it, but I believe it's best to wait. It just seems odd that he cannot even be registered until you snip him.

Hope you guys are having fun out in Utah!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes the AKC can suspend a breeder from registering litters, in cse if she is convicted they probably will. 

It is fairly unusual for a breeder to withhold limited registration papers wiating on a nueter. The limited registration itself will deny registration to any puppies sired by that dog. 

Havoc's breeder did this too with the papers and I thought it unusual.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

JustDSM said:


> The way AKC is wording their "laws", is any cruelty conviction other than a dog is not something they consider. At least that's how it's reading. They specificly mention "DOG" rather than animal, and to me that limits your enforcement.


The bylaws mention both "animal" and "dog". Not really sure how things are now with the AKC. In the the late 1980's (88 or 89 if I remember right) I took a call of animal neglect at a farm in the County where I was a deputy. We removed 4 horses that were near death and about a dozen or so Sheltie's that were purely caged for breeding. The woman that was running the whole operation was selling to several pet shops in the Twin Cities area and all of her dogs were registered. She also operated under several different business names.
One of our investigators contacted the AKC and gave him all of the information that she had in her house. (I remember several file boxes of stuff) I was told later on that due to the number of complaints received about this woman, she would recieve a "lifetime" ban from the AKC.
Like I said, that was a long time ago so I don't know how they operate now, but I know at that time, the AKC was all over the information we had and was very prompt in dealing with the situation.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Kayos and Havoc: That is what threw me for a loop.. If the breeder wanted to ensure the dogs were not used in breeding, simply supplying limited registration would do the trick. For the unethical person what would it matter anyway? They're likely to breed the dog anyhow regardless of registration type.

CassandGunnar: I'm glad to hear that the AKC takes things a little more seriously than the content I read suggested. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

JustDSM said:


> CassandGunnar: I'm glad to hear that the AKC takes things a little more seriously than the content I read suggested. Thanks for sharing.


 
That was over 20 years ago and I don't know anything about this woman's history, so I can't speak for how things are done now. All of our dogs have been rescue dogs so I've never had to deal with any of this. It seems you are on your own and you better practice your own due dilligence because there isn't much support from any governing body.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

MrsWoodcock said:


> It really disgusts me
> Especially because looking at their website... I would have never guessed.
> Cant judge a book by its cover though huh...
> German Shepherd Breeders Colorado - Denali Kennels



Websites can be anything the developer wants them to be - there are some gorgeous ones fronting real doozies! and FWIW - there is another CO kennel that I figured was the one raided....sad that the internet lets people re-invent themselves and people get deceived...

Lee


----------



## JayMagic (Oct 13, 2009)

*Wait and See*

I think it might be appropriate to see how the case turns out. Things are not always as they seem.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh how awful. Looks like an allegedlty long term and ongoing problem with the breeder with legal system intervention needed.The dogs condition tells the tale I am afraid.


----------

